# Rinsing mouth after Oral?



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Hello-I’ve has a discussion with some of my gf’s regarding this. If a woman tastes great per him, no smell, he loves to do it.. why would he get up and rinse his mouth with water?

would you be offended? I’ve had my guy do that, and I didn’t worry until my gf’s said it’s because he doesn’t really like it.
Well he stays down there for awhile, and he likes it. But I have seen him rinse the mouth.

I don’t when I do him. We usually kiss and things get on from there. I really don’t want to start anything with him, but now my friends have me worried.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

His mouth might just be really dry. If he's telling you he loves it and he initiates it, I wouldn't worry about it. Your girlfriend has no idea why he rinses his mouth. She's assuming she knows...and well, we all know what happens when we assume.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Sue4473 said:


> Hello-I’ve has a discussion with some of my gf’s regarding this. If a woman tastes great per him, no smell, he loves to do it.. why would he get up and rinse his mouth with water?
> 
> would you be offended? I’ve had my guy do that, and I didn’t worry until my gf’s said it’s because he doesn’t really like it.
> Well he stays down there for awhile, and he likes it. But I have seen him rinse the mouth.
> ...


I feel uniquely unqualified to answer this question because I'm not your boyfriend.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Sue4473 said:


> Hello-I’ve has a discussion with some of my gf’s regarding this. If a woman tastes great per him, no smell, he loves to do it.. why would he get up and rinse his mouth with water?
> 
> would you be offended? I’ve had my guy do that, and I didn’t worry until my gf’s said it’s because he doesn’t really like it.
> Well he stays down there for awhile, and he likes it. But I have seen him rinse the mouth.
> ...


Have you considered asking him?

And also considered not taking everything your friends say too seriously?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Sue4473 said:


> ..... and I didn’t worry until my gf’s said it’s because he doesn’t really like it.


You have crappy friends, who are trying to make you as miserable as they are. 

Real friends edify.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> Hello-I’ve has a discussion with some of my gf’s regarding this. If a woman tastes great per him, no smell, he loves to do it.. why would he get up and rinse his mouth with water?
> 
> would you be offended? I’ve had my guy do that, and I didn’t worry until my gf’s said it’s because he doesn’t really like it.
> Well he stays down there for awhile, and he likes it. But I have seen him rinse the mouth.
> ...


You probably shouldn't listen to your gf's on this one.

I love orally pleasing my wife but I don't stop once our pants drop.

Afterwards, I will wipe off my lips but I don't rinse.

Your man probably just has his habits like we all do.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I usually want some water to drink after coming up. Nothing to do with her. I wouldn’t be there (and she wouldn’t allow it) if there were any kind of an issue. 

Running to a sink to rinse, um, no.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

If she was on her period when I went down on her, I would wash my face and rinse right after I was done but she would appreciate me doing that I'm sure.

His face could look like he sneezed at the wrong time. It could be more of a "holy crap, this stuff is everywhere and I should clean up before I gross her out" and less of a "I need to get rid of this stuff I don't like".

He probably wouldn't be doing it unless he liked it and you should be talking to him about it and not your girlfriends. You're having sex with him and not your girlfriends.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

There's the obvious... hair? Probably not the case if you've trimmed things pretty short, but au natural, hair can be an issue at times. I try to (literally?) choke it down, because I think it a bit "breaking the mood" to gag or gargle or whatever. But could just be this. Nothing to make anything out of.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

I greatly enjoy a nice, full-sour deli pickle with plenty of garlic in the brine. Doesn't mean I want my breath to smell like one.

Don't manufacture problems.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

You need to stop worrying about all this stuff. Seriously. You're overthinking it and trying to find something wrong. Just stop. Stop listening to your friends about what your guy is thinking. Better yet, stop talking to them about the intimate details of your sex life. 

I get up, go to the bathroom, rinse my mouth and drink water every single time. I have done that as far back as I can remember. I assure you, it has nothing to do with taste or smell or not liking it. The answer is pretty simple... I do it because I'm thirsty afterwards. 

There are several reasons why he might do it. Maybe he's thirsty, maybe he thinks YOU don't like the taste while making out afterwards, maybe, maybe, maybe. There is only one person who holds the answer.... him. It's really not that big of a deal to ask him. I've been asked about it before. If he's just thirsty or wants the taste out of his mouth (nothing wrong with that), then keep lots of water beside the bed or wherever.

On your other topic... Sex is a stress reliever for some people but not for everyone. I'm a guy and if I'm stressed sex or anything else is totally off the table. I have no interest and even if I try it's most likely not going to happen. 

Don't take it personally and don't put pressure or more stress on him, that won't help anything. And again, stop overthinking and stressing yourself out. It's sex... it's supposed to be fun.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Sue4473 said:


> .. why would he get up and rinse his mouth with water?


He may have a sensory issue that is completely unrelated to sex. Some people do not like to feel certain sensations on their skin such as substances that are wet or sticky. It is very possible that he is getting up mostly to rinse and clean his face. 

Pay attention to your partner when he eats something a bit messy like spaghetti. Is he constantly wiping his face whenever pasta sauce gets on his chin? Does he seem to rinse his mouth in between bites and drinking beverages during mealtime? If so this could be an issue with sensations related to how things feel uncomfortable on his skin and/or just a nervous habit. 

Another possibility is that he had a previous partner with body issues and she refused to be kissed after oral and insisted he rinse. He could be continuing to do so with you thinking that it is just a respectful/kind thing to do. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Honestly, so what if he wants the taste of *** out of his mouth afterwards?


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

Why it bothers you? I would have done the same. Nothing to do with his hygiene


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Livvie said:


> Honestly, so what if he wants the taste of *** out of his mouth afterwards?


guess because I want him to like my taste? Maybe it’s me? I know I overthink too much. I get what everyone is saying. It’s me that is worried. like people have been staying- it’s not a bad thing if he does, cause it could be for reasons they have nothing to do with me.


----------



## Marriednatlanta (Sep 21, 2016)

The obvious question....have you not tasted yourself? After sex, oral? My DW did that once and that was that. It’s not complicated.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@Sue4473 

As well as the fine thoughts that have been offered above, I have another to add. I have a thing called Sjogren's Syndrome that is essentially dry eyes and dry throat--it's an auto-immune thing I get with my RA. Anyway, my point here is that I love both giving and receiving orally, but on the occasion just feel a little dry afterward, and a little swish of water wets my mouth and throat. I swallow/drink sometimes, but other times I'm not thirsty...just have a dry mouth. 

So look at actions. If the actions say "I ENJOY doing this!" then believe them. If the actions are like "Well...I'll do it but I don't really like it" then that's what you believe. Okay?


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Affaircare said:


> @Sue4473
> 
> As well as the fine thoughts that have been offered above, I have another to add. I have a thing called Sjogren's Syndrome that is essentially dry eyes and dry throat--it's an auto-immune thing I get with my RA. Anyway, my point here is that I love both giving and receiving orally, but on the occasion just feel a little dry afterward, and a little swish of water wets my mouth and throat. I swallow/drink sometimes, but other times I'm not thirsty...just have a dry mouth.
> 
> So look at actions. If the actions say "I ENJOY doing this!" then believe them. If the actions are like "Well...I'll do it but I don't really like it" then that's what you believe. Okay?


You’re right! He’s done there for awhile lol... so I just got caught up in the drama of my gf’s comments


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

I haven't seen this possibility yet, so....

Just like you hear that you are supposed to pee after sex, as a kind of rinse thing, so too might someone feel they have to rinse after oral. Maybe right away, or maybe within a certain period of finishing sex. But I can see someone thinking that it is a good idea.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

After the good time I will wash my lip area. For no other way to describe it....I look like a glazed donut. I sometimes will have a small handful of water to rinse my mouth. The reason for this is my W is not big on kissing directly after the adventures below.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe this is why:


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Tasorundo said:


> Maybe this is why:


Yes, I mentioned this very early in the thread. It's a real thing. It won't happen if things are trimmed fairly short. Doesn't have to be shaved. Just trimmed and make sure to shower after trimming!!! My wife has trimmed without showering afterward and oh my... it's like those things have a homing beacon for the back of my throat!

OK, here's something else to consider. If a woman inadvertently farts during an orgasm, that might be an issue. My wife sometimes doesn't even realize it happens. That might create a desire to wash up afterward. I'm fine with it, no problem. But then I never had an issue with oral during her period back in the day either.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeswecan said:


> After the good time I will wash my lip area. For no other way to describe it....I look like a glazed donut. I sometimes will have a small handful of water to rinse my mouth. The reason for this is my* W is not big on kissing directly after the adventures below*.


^^This. I won't let my husband kiss me unless he has a couple of gulps of water first, after oral.

After I do it to him, I need a drink because I am thirsty - I work hard down there lol!


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Maybe I missed this detail but normally oral is foreplay so if a guy got up and rinsed his mouth out after eating me out and then came back to continue with sex,I would probably be offended and it would spoil the moed. If it was after sex was over, I wouldn't think anything of it.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

JustTheWife said:


> Maybe I missed this detail but normally oral is foreplay so if a guy got up and rinsed his mouth out after eating me out and then came back to continue with sex,I would probably be offended and it would spoil the moed. If it was after sex was over, I wouldn't think anything of it.


I'd see it the same way; to me, sex following foreplay is an extension of the same thing, not two separate acts. But I'm not sqeamish or whatever; I had no issue with oral during a woman's period, which both women thought quite odd, didn't think it was a "go" at first, but really got into it. Good menstrual cramp relief I think.


----------



## Farmlady (Feb 17, 2020)

I wouldn't sweat this at all. I have had a partner who like to use mouthwash after. I asked and he said it was because previous partners did not like the taste when they kissed after. He thought he was doing it as a courtesy. I personally didn't care. Believe me, he had absolutely no problem with the taste and loved being there. As long as you don't have hygiene problems, this is a total non starter.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

maquiscat said:


> I haven't seen this possibility yet, so....
> 
> Just like you hear that you are supposed to pee after sex, as a kind of rinse thing, so too might someone feel they have to rinse after oral. Maybe right away, or maybe within a certain period of finishing sex. But I can see someone thinking that it is a good idea.


So, the logic/reasoning for peeing immediately after PIV sex doesn't apply to oral. A woman should pee directly after sex to flush out any unwelcome bacteria in her urethra--bacteria that may have migrated in that direction thanks to the thrusting penis.

However, given how little the average man does NOT understand about female biology/anatomy, a guy thinking that shouldn't be that surprising. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

For me, kissing is off the table after he comes back up because the taste and odor are incredibly gross to me. I don't know how you kiss him after, but that's you and it's okay. I've never been with a guy who disliked it. They always wanted to kiss afterward, but I wouldn't let them and not my husband either. I also once dated a guy who loved kissing first thing in the morning. He would practically force me until I fought him off so I could go brush and rinse first, and the taste and odor of his morning breath was a turnoff. Some people LOL.

Don't listen to your friends. You'd be surprised at the skanky things girlfriends will say to each other just for the sake of it. If he has been with women like me in the past, then maybe he's being considerate of you. So long as he goes down, I don't think you have to worry about it. We women often find things like that to be self-conscious about when there's often no reason. If he didn't like performing oral, he wouldn't do it or would find excuses not to do it.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

FeministInPink said:


> So, the logic/reasoning for peeing immediately after PIV sex doesn't apply to oral. A woman should pee directly after sex to flush out any unwelcome bacteria in her urethra--bacteria that may have migrated in that direction thanks to the thrusting penis.
> 
> However, given how little the average man does NOT understand about female biology/anatomy, a guy thinking that shouldn't be that surprising.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Not what I meant. While there is an actual reason for the peeing, that doesn't stop people from getting in their head that such principles apply elsewhere or to other activities. The question was why people did it. Regardless of the actual effectiveness of it, this would still be a reason why some might.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

JustTheWife said:


> Maybe I missed this detail but normally oral is foreplay so if a guy got up and rinsed his mouth out after eating me out and then came back to continue with sex,I would probably be offended and it would spoil the moed. If it was after sex was over, I wouldn't think anything of it.


So, you are saying you have no problem with tasting yourself on his lips after eating you out?

If so, then, that makes you JustTheGreatWife!

If you don't allow him to kiss you after he's been eating you out, then, that makes you JustThePrudeWife.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

ah_sorandy said:


> So, you are saying you have no problem with tasting yourself on his lips after eating you out?
> 
> If so, then, that makes you JustTheGreatWife!
> 
> If you don't allow him to kiss you after he's been eating you out, then, that makes you JustThePrudeWife.


Personally, tasting myself on my partner's lips afterwards is a total turn-on.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

FeministInPink said:


> Personally,* tasting myself *on my partner's lips afterwards *is* *a total turn-on*.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


As it should be. Too many women suffer from the fear of tasting themselves.

If a woman wants her man down there, she should be more than willing to share a passionate kiss afterwards.

Personally, I love the taste of a woman. I also love the taste of our love juices mixed together. Most women are not willing to taste that either.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

ah_sorandy said:


> So, you are saying you have no problem with tasting yourself on his lips after eating you out?
> 
> If so, then, that makes you JustTheGreatWife!
> 
> If you don't allow him to kiss you after he's been eating you out, then, that makes you JustThePrudeWife.


I never really thought about it that much or thought "should I let him kiss me?" If a guy wants to kiss me while having sex, am i supposed to stop him just because he did oral on me - or make him rinse his mouth out first? Sounds strange to me but I guess everyone has things they will and won't do so i'm not judging.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

JustTheWife said:


> I never really thought about it that much or thought "should I let him kiss me?" If a guy wants to kiss me while having sex, am i supposed to stop him just because he did oral on me - or make him rinse his mouth out first? Sounds strange to me but I guess everyone has things they will and won't do so i'm not judging.


I'm stuck with a wife that has never tasted herself, either by her own means, or, by sharing an intimate kiss with me after I gave her oral! It was very frustrating having my lips rejected because she would have to taste herself off of me.

Once I had finished giving her oral, I had to jump up and go wash my face before resuming with the sex act. Not only did she reject me, she rejected herself!

My wife tasted great too, back in the day when she allowed me to give her oral. That was around 30 years ago now.

I really appreciate the women out there that enjoy sex, including the sex juices involved.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

ah_sorandy said:


> I'm stuck with a wife that has never tasted herself, either by her own means, or, by sharing an intimate kiss with me after I gave her oral! It was very frustrating having my lips rejected because she would have to taste herself off of me.
> 
> Once I had finished giving her oral, I had to jump up and go wash my face before resuming with the sex act. Not only did she reject me, she rejected herself!
> 
> ...


Getting up to wash in the middle must be such a turn off (for both). I really can't imagine that. When you're turned on, i think the threshold for "disgusting" gets much lower. Not that i really find that disgusting compared to other things but just sayin...

Anyway, this is all from past guys. My husband and I don't do oral and never did. Not my choice (and i don't want to get into that on this thread as it's off topic).


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Livvie said:


> Honestly, so what if he wants the taste of *** out of his mouth afterwards?


Shouldn't that have 5 stars instead of 3...?? Lol!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Shouldn't that have 5 stars instead of 3...?? Lol!


You never know... Some dudes are into having their own jizz in their mouth via "cleaning things up" or snowballing. Not this one... for the record.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

bobert said:


> You never know... Some dudes are into having their own jizz in their mouth via "cleaning things up" or snowballing. Not this one... for the record.


Hopefully, you don't expect your sex partner to do oral on you, and, expect her to accept your semen in her mouth.

Hopefully, you don't expect your sex partner to allow you to cum on her body either.

I don't expect anyone to do something I'm not willing to do.

If I'm expecting to ejaculate in my partners mouth, or anywhere on her body, I'll gladly snowball with her, or offer to clean her up.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

ah_sorandy said:


> Hopefully, you don't expect your sex partner to do oral on you, and, expect her to accept your semen in her mouth.
> 
> Hopefully, you don't expect your sex partner to allow you to cum on her body either.
> 
> ...


Why is your only contribution to this forum about sex and the topic of liking cum in your mouth? Seriously.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

bobert said:


> Why is your only contribution to this forum about sex and the topic of liking cum in your mouth? Seriously.


Well, if we were in a thread about engine repair, or building a deck, or programming a complicated algorithm, or how to increase the strength of your slap shot, I wouldn't be talking about sex!

You are welcome to your opinions, as I am to mine. I'm sorry if my opinion upset you, maybe I should have kept it to myself. Sorry!

Let's just leave it at that, and not resort to further insults.

Thanks.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

JustTheWife said:


> Getting up to wash in the middle must be such a turn off (for both). I really can't imagine that. When you're turned on, i think the threshold for "disgusting" gets much lower. Not that i really find that disgusting compared to other things but just sayin...
> 
> Anyway, this is all from past guys. My husband and I don't do oral and never did. Not my choice (and i don't want to get into that on this thread as it's off topic).


If you want it just go down on him...and ask if he would do that to you. 
Be assertive. 
Have you already had talks in which he specifically tells you he won't accept that from you and he will not do it to you?
Maybe you guys have already been down this road but you come off as if you do not try to initiate and just wait for him to initiate and if he doesn't you feel bummed. 
Do you just go after it or just quietly wait and never bring up stuff you'd like to do?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

hinterdir said:


> If you want it just go down on him...and ask if he would do that to you.
> Be assertive.
> Have you already had talks in which he specifically tells you he won't accept that from you and he will not do it to you?
> Maybe you guys have already been down this road but you come off as if you do not try to initiate and just wait for him to initiate and if he doesn't you feel bummed.
> Do you just go after it or just quietly wait and never bring up stuff you'd like to do?


@JustTheWife 's case is interesting and different than most. Unfortunately not entirely unique; I share her pain because her experiences are similar to my wife's. She's in a situation where her husband does not know/would not believe the depth of her previous experiences. They both come from a very conservative background, but she, like my wife, led a dual life until meeting "the" guy and settling down. So many of the things she would enjoy, sexually, fit into the category of "Where would you get such ideas? And why?" Making things worse is not just the secrets she feels she needs to keep from him, but also her own first-hand knowledge of what she's missing out on. 

It's... complicated. For me, I never understood the issue, the idea that going down on a woman (either my wife or my past and only other significant girlfriend) was an odd thing or in any way gross. Both of them were blown away (interesting metaphor?) by my willingness to go down on them during their periods, which helped tremendously with their cramps. A woman missing out on that is missing out. Nor did I have an issue going down on them after sex, cleaning up as it were. Why is this such a big deal?


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> @JustTheWife 's case is interesting and different than most. Unfortunately not entirely unique; I share her pain because her experiences are similar to my wife's. She's in a situation where her husband does not know/would not believe the depth of her previous experiences. They both come from a very conservative background, but she, like my wife, led a dual life until meeting "the" guy and settling down. So many of the things she would enjoy, sexually, fit into the category of "Where would you get such ideas? And why?" Making things worse is not just the secrets she feels she needs to keep from him, but also her own first-hand knowledge of what she's missing out on.
> 
> It's... complicated. For me, I never understood the issue, the idea that going down on a woman (either my wife or my past and only other significant girlfriend) was an odd thing or in any way gross. Both of them were blown away (interesting metaphor?) by my willingness to go down on them during their periods, which helped tremendously with their cramps. A woman missing out on that is missing out. Nor did I have an issue going down on them after sex, cleaning up as it were. Why is this such a big deal?


Conservative?
Me too.
It just mean I marry her...THEN have sex. It does not mean sex sucks.
Oral is pretty basic....not taboo.
"Marriage is honorable in all and the bed undefiled..."
Translation, get married then knock each others socks off.
I reject the notion going down on your spouse is some horrific taboo to a christian.
That is almost an insult that a christian is supposed to bea boring lover because they did not **** around.
A married couple is free to explore each other in all ways and totally please each other, no shame, guilt, total oneness.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

hinterdir said:


> Conservative?
> Me too.
> It just mean I marry her...THEN have sex. It does not mean sex sucks.
> Oral is pretty basic....not taboo.
> ...


You and I agree 145%!!! Absolutely!!! Unfortunately some of us married people whose past gets in their way. My wife's story has been told elsewhere here, so I'm not going to go over it again except to say, in some cases, people try to get away from their past life by trying to pretend they're somebody different, and even in marriage, they reject the sexuality that was a huge part of their life before. Because it reminds them of who they were before.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

bobert said:


> Why is your only contribution to this forum about sex and the topic of liking cum in your mouth? Seriously.


I laughed so hard that I started choking!!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> I laughed so hard that I started choking!!!


Did you swallow it wrong, or get a bad taste in your mouth?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It does not taste good and texture is often unpleasant. Of course there are things you can you lose like whipped cream or Hershey syrup to help. For sure you'd have to wash up after that.


----------

